# lineas de 277 voltios, como estan distribuidas



## josb86 (Mar 13, 2012)

como estan miren recuerdo como estan distribuidas las lineas trifasicas, bifasicas u monofasicas (las busque en el foro), pero la verdad no habia escuchado de lineas de 277 voltios alguien me puede explicar esto? se puede alimentar un circuito de 110V con esto?
si pueden darme ejemplos con plastilina (dibujos) mejor


----------



## fernandob (Mar 13, 2012)

mira, yo jamas escuche ea tension , pero si una pais las tiene SEGURO  fabrican y se venden trafos para adaptar eso .

sino : NOP PROBLEM !!!!!!!!!!! SE FELIZ !!!!!!!!
es lo bueno de ser electronicos: 
tenemos varias neuronas en accion 

como te dije: jamas escuche de lineas de 277v, imagino que de CA , no ?? 
es donde tu vives ??


----------



## capitanp (Mar 13, 2012)

277 Volt es la manera monofasica de 480 Volts trifasicos


----------



## josb86 (Mar 13, 2012)

colombia, la verdad yo no sabia tampoco es que un amigo me comento de un proyecto y yo estaba preparado para la alimentacion por lo menos de 220v pero hoy llega y me dice que le pregunto al ingeniero de la empresa y el dijo que tenian lineas de 277v y yo me dije miercoles yo me qude en 220 cuando sali de la U jajaja, de todos modos mañana voy a hablar con el ing a ver si me explica algo


----------



## fernandob (Mar 13, 2012)

quedate tranquilo, no te olvides que los transformadores son DE RELACION .

UN trafo de 220v a 12v pues que la relacion es de 220/12 = 18 veces reduce.

asi que si tienes 280v pues que la salida te dara 280/18 = 15,6vca , asi de simple.

igual te digo: si vas a trabajar con algo industrial, pues mejor a un trafo hecho para 220vca no le metas 280v ( no creo que pase nada, pero bueno , no se la calidad de la aislacion )  .
fijate si consigues un trafo de 280v o de 380v y le das con ese.
sabiendo lo que te entregara.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Mar 14, 2012)

Las tensiones de 480V fase-fase son comunes en la industria norteamericana y son el estandar API para la industria petrolera, para CCM(cuarto de control de motores) y switchgerars.

Saluods


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2012)

Lo que si estoy seguro es que los motores de 3 x 380 funcionan perfectamente en 3 x 440 , tener precauciones con los motores Chinos y Polacos 

Saludos !


----------



## josb86 (Mar 14, 2012)

como estan miren encontre este producto es un transformador reductor a 110V

http://www.quebarato.co.ve/auto-transformador-600-va-220-277-440-a-110-v__6DCE22.html


----------

